# I think I really F up my ear.



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

So recently, yesterday to be exact, I used a Q-Tip. My dumbass put that shit in a little bit deep (LITERALLY a little bit) and spin it around. When I pull it out, the cotton is gone, stuck inside my right ear. So now, my right ear is pretty much temporarily deaf until I get this cotton out. Can someone help? Tried shaking my head a bit, no luck. Tried dragging it out with another Q-Tip, also no luck. Searched online to see if there are other dumbasses like me and there were. Read what they said, and all said to go to the doctor. Now, I have no access to a doctor until Monday, the 17th of July. Will I be okay leaving this nasty cotton in my ear until Monday? Can I shower normally or do I have to try to block my ear to not let water in?
I know this is a strange thread to post in a gaming-hacking forum, but holy shit. It feels so uncomfortable.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh shit. That's literally my worst fear.

Dude, I dont' mean to sound rude, I jsut don't know what to do... have you tried Googling it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

I shoved paper into my ear when I was in Kindergarten, I think my parents got it out with tweezers but I don't remember because it was a long time ago. I don't know how safe it is to do that on your own though.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/c...long-can-i-go-without-medical-help.250062885/ Funny enough, this is from IGN


----------



## Pleng (Jul 13, 2017)

If you have no access to a doctor until Monday then go to a hospital... Don't leave shit festering in your ear!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Pleng said:


> If you have no access to a doctor until Monday then go to a hospital... Don't leave shit festering in your ear!


I... I can't believe you're not _actually _butter...


----------



## Beerus (Jul 13, 2017)

use ur nails (pinky)


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I shoved paper into my ear when I was in Kindergarten, I think my parents got it out with tweezers but I don't remember because it was a long time ago. I don't know how safe it is to do that on your own though.


Had my mom take a look. She can't even see the cotton to take it out. So it must be REALLY *deep.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Beerus said:


> use ur nails (pinky)


I just cut my nails the other day


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

"Can you get it out with another q tip?" hahaha


Sorry I know that's not adding to the conversation, but I saw that on the other thread posted, and it made me crack up.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

oh god please don't destroy your ear drum, scared this won't go down well, good luck mate :/ 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokem said:


> Had my mom take a look. She can't even see the cotton to take it out. So it must be REALLY *deep.*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


musta shoved it down working with the second one


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

another dude said "edit: get a friend to remove it with tweezers or just pour some peroxide in your ear and let it bubble out. If you have your friend remove it, have him pull traction on the auricle superiorly and posteriorly, to straighten the ear canal, before he tries to visualize the cotton"

Can't verify, but yeah?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

really dumb question.... I'm not a doctor but... lube?


Also I'm trying to be serious here. Please dont' think I'm being stupid.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> "Can you get it out with another q tip?" hahaha
> 
> 
> Sorry I know that's not adding to the conversation, but I saw that on the other thread posted, and it made me crack up.


;-; let's make this thread useful so dumbasses who commit the same mistake can find this. 


jt_1258 said:


> oh god please don't destroy your ear drum, scared this won't go down well, good luck mate :/
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


she looked at it before I tried with another Q-Tip. I can feel the cotton moving whenever I sneeze or create any wide movement with my mouth. (lol inb4 dick jokes)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Dude said 

"So, I know this is a SUPER old thread, but I found it because I found myself in the same situation this morning and thought I would share with you how I solved my problem, in case this ever happens to you again (since, apparently, it's happened twice). After trying hydrogen peroxide, standing in the shower, and even earwax removal stuff, the crap that was STILL lodged in my ear and wouldn't budge. So, what I did was I went and bought one of those ear wax removal kits. In the kit is a little bulb that you use to suck water in and flush out your ear. I filled the sink with warm water, filled the bulb, and then put the small, skinny part in my ear canal and released water. I kept doing this, flushing it with the bulb and water, until I felt the blockage release and my hearing returned to normal. But I am never, EVER using Q-tips to clean my ears, ever again. I was terrified that I was going to suffer permanent hearing loss. :-/ Anyway, just thought I'd share what I learned."


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't see this ending well at all, this happened to me once but I completely destroyed my hearing, can't hear out of my left ear. Your best bet is to shove tweezers into your ear blindly and hope for the best


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

TrueMrHacker said:


> I don't see this ending well at all, this happened to me once but I completely destroyed my hearing, can't hear out of my left ear. Your best bet is to shove tweezers into your ear blindly and hope for the best


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dude said
> 
> "So, I know this is a SUPER old thread, but I found it because I found myself in the same situation this morning and thought I would share with you how I solved my problem, in case this ever happens to you again (since, apparently, it's happened twice). After trying hydrogen peroxide, standing in the shower, and even earwax removal stuff, the crap that was STILL lodged in my ear and wouldn't budge. So, what I did was I went and bought one of those ear wax removal kits. In the kit is a little bulb that you use to suck water in and flush out your ear. I filled the sink with warm water, filled the bulb, and then put the small, skinny part in my ear canal and released water. I kept doing this, flushing it with the bulb and water, until I felt the blockage release and my hearing returned to normal. But I am never, EVER using Q-tips to clean my ears, ever again. I was terrified that I was going to suffer permanent hearing loss. :-/ Anyway, just thought I'd share what I learned."


holy shit, i might try this later. still going to the doctor on Monday to see if doctor can find any fragments of this shit left and clean it out


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


>


----------



## wormdood (Jul 13, 2017)

urine can and _would_ will break up the wax holding the cotton . . . _*if*_ . . . you were willing to put piss in your ear lol


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> holy shit, i might try this later. still going to the doctor on Monday to see if doctor can find any fragments of this shit left and clean it out


Best of luck man. I'm sorry you're going through this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> urine can and _would_ will break up the wax holding the cotton . . . _*if*_ . . . you were willing to put piss in your ear lol


Alright, well... we're going to take this down a few hundred notches and go back to _helping him. _Sounds a lot like that "rubbing semen on your face will promote facial hair growth" bs.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

wormdood said:


> urine can and _would_ will break up the wax holding the cotton . . . _*if*_ . . . you were willing to put piss in your ear lol


Time for some sick trickshots


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Best of luck man. I'm sorry you're going through this.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





TrueMrHacker said:


> Time for some sick trickshots


alrighty kids, time to chill the fuck out


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

wormdood said:


> urine can and _would_ will break up the wax holding the cotton . . . _*if*_ . . . you were willing to put piss in your ear lol


you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me. 
how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me.
> how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


would it be your piss or someone elses....


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me.
> how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


reeeaaally wouldn't recommend this.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me.
> how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


I wouldn't bother trying it since you are going to the doctor, just wait and see if they will do anything about it
Best of luck!


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> would it be your piss or someone elses....


lol... this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

TrueMrHacker said:


> I wouldn't bother trying it since you are going to the doctor, just wait and see if they will do anything about it
> Best of luck!


don't want the doctor wondering why theres a piss soaked cotten ball in his ear much less cotten


----------



## wormdood (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me.
> how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


about a half an hour . . . and lol again piss can be used in many ways for example i piss on centipede stings . . . dont judge me it removes the sting


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> don't want the doctor wondering why theres a piss soaked cotten ball in his ear much less cotten



Can't get any more embarrassing than this:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...sea-hospitalised-genitals-stuck-together.html

Yes, I have this bookmarked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> about a half an hour . . . and lol again piss can be used in many ways for example i piss on centipede stings . . . dont judge me it removes the sting


Yeah DO NOT follow this man's advice please. For your own well-being haha


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

TrueMrHacker said:


> I wouldn't bother trying it since you are going to the doctor, just wait and see if they will do anything about it
> Best of luck!


Meh. If this can wait a few days in my ear, then I'll endure it.
But what I'm afraid is would it rot? Would it give me some ear infections or diseases? 
Like, lol. Don't want one Q-Tip screwing up my ear.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Meh. If this can wait a few days in my ear, then I'll endure it.
> But what I'm afraid is would it rot? Would it give me some ear infections or diseases?
> Like, lol. Don't want one Q-Tip screwing up my ear.


One q-tip won't ruin your ear. And the only thing that could come from this is a small ear infection or some irritation. Nothing huge


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

TrueMrHacker said:


> One q-tip won't ruin your ear. And the only thing that could come from this is a small ear infection or some irritation. Nothing huge


small ear infection. the fuck. what kind of ear infection


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> small ear infection. the fuck. what kind of ear infection


Likely a small one.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> small ear infection. the fuck. what kind of ear infection


i mean that as in nothing that would ruin functionality of your ear, unless im wrong and you're gonna go completely deaf because of a bit of cotten


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jul 13, 2017)

just a bit of warning if you shove or try to rinse your ear with any fluid like water it may wet the piece of cotton which would then possibly stick to your ear walls that have wax.

I had a similar issue but with a small bug, i got a family member to take it out with tweezers. I know it may be in there deep but maybe a mangnifying glass and long tweezers will help.

What the heck was sticking a q-tip trying to get it out for? I think you shoved it further in
This reminds me of me choking and an acquaintance trying to shove a banana down my throat when water was pouring out..

Monday is a couple of days away.. you could accidentally get water in your ear and dirt in which case the cotton will trap it and stay in your ear ( this could cause a minor ear infection). Your ear wax isn't playing its full potential right now .

I use q tip to clean my ears too, however i only clean the outside bits not the deep inside because doing so would lodge wax further in. Funny thing is ''q-tips'' specially show a picture on the box and say not to use it in ears


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll endure it for 5 more days then. Just wanted to make sure that the environment of a normal ear wouldn't screw with the cotton and somehow make me lose my hearing.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Can't get any more embarrassing than this:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...sea-hospitalised-genitals-stuck-together.html
> 
> Yes, I have this bookmarked.
> ...


it was not meant to be advice but a funny fact . . . just because something works does not make it the best choice . . . also dont fear piss . . . another fun piss fact no one wants to hear/use, your first morning piss is clean enough to drink


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Skyhigh_ said:


> just a bit of warning if you shove or try to rinse your ear with any fluid like water it may wet the piece of cotton which would then possibly stick to your ear walls that have wax.
> 
> I had a similar issue but with a small bug, i got a family member to take it out with tweezers. I know it may be in there deep but maybe a mangnifying glass and long tweezers will help.
> 
> ...


Shit. What you said made me worry even more because I just had my second shower... maybe a doctor have a special tool...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

never sticking shit like that in my ears ever again.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

wormdood said:


> it was not meant to be advice but a funny fact . . . just because something works does not make it the best choice . . . also dont fear piss . . . another fun piss fact no one wants to hear/use, your first morning piss is clean enough to drink


That's actually pretty useful for surviving, thanks for that


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 13, 2017)

I would drive myself to the hospital to the emergency thing, like right now.


----------



## Anunnymous (Jul 13, 2017)

Um... how about a kind of obvious answer but for some reason hasn't been mentioned. They make ear flush kits that can be bought at any Wal-Mart and/or drugstore... It'll break up the wax and everything will just kind of run out. I mean, it's meant for your ear so it can't really cause any more damage and they're like 5 bucks.


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2017)

I remember back in 2011, my ear had a ton of wax, so I used a q-tip, big mistake. My right ear went pretty much deaf due to pushing the wax back. Shit sucked, I had to endure being deaf in one ear for a week. You get disoriented easy with only one ear working.n Plus, I had to hear my own voice when ever I spoke, ughhhhhhhhh. 

Anyway, I went to the ER, they flushed my ears out, it looks scary, but, omg, it feels sooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. When I could hear again, everything was so LOUD and I could hear waterfalls.

In other words, go to the ER!


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Anunnymous said:


> Um... how about a kind of obvious answer but for some reason hasn't been mentioned. They make ear flush kits that can be bought at any Wal-Mart and/or drugstore... It'll break up the wax and everything will just kind of run out. I mean, it's meant for your ear so it can't really cause any more damage and they're like 5 bucks.


Wal-Mart is 5 mplac


Jacklack3 said:


> I would drive myself to the hospital to the emergency thing, like right now.


lol. i. just. fucking. forgot. that. i. walked. by. 2. fucking. hospitals. while. walking. home. today.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> I remember back in 2011, my ear had a ton of wax, so I used a q-tip, big mistake. My right ear went pretty much deaf due to pushing the wax back. Shit sucked, I had to endure being deaf in one ear for a week. You get disoriented easy with only one ear working.n Plus, I had to hear my own voice when ever I spoke, ughhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Anyway, I went to the ER, they flushed my ears out, it looks scary, but, omg, it feels sooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. When I could hear again, everything was so LOUD and I could hear waterfalls.
> 
> In other words, go to the ER!


ER?? Does that mean Emergency Room or something? also, how long did you have to wait until they call you in? was it expensive if it cost money? cuz I'm poor asf. @Viri


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> ER?? Does that mean Emergency Room or something?


Yes. ER = Emergency Room.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> ER?? Does that mean Emergency Room or something?


correct

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Viri i just read the second quote in your sig  . . . dude i am laughing so hard i'm crying right now, dude please tell me you edited that


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jul 13, 2017)

doctors use a thin cable with a camera that has a little claw, this is so they can see deep inside the ear and ''grab'' either impacted wax or objects impacted in the ear.

I woudln't stress this too much ,  avoid getting water inside your ear and try not to get dirt on your face 

It is highly unlike you would get any ear damage at worst a minor ear infection because your wax isn't properly exiting your ear at night like it normally should ( as well as the dirt  trapped in said wax).

Years ago when i was only 7 orso i wouldn't properly clean my ears, this caused itching  and scratching inside my ear  and i would accidentally make my ear bleed because of the scratching. This caused me to get a mild ear infection, a little painful but nothing bad. I don't think your  impacted cotton can't  be any worse than this, if you can go to a doctor quicker you should.

Typically when i go for an ear cleaning once every couple of years they use a pump like water spray  , the objective is to overflow my ear and cause everything inside to eject out with the water ( wax). They sell ear fax cleaning kits in places like walgreens or cvs but these things are well supposed to break up wax not cotton... 

You could do s test before you go and buy one of these kits. Get a cotton ball or rip out the tip of a swab put salt and water in a spray bottle and wet it, Then see how well it dissolves. It it dissolves to your satisfaction try those ear wax cleaning kits ( they have saline)


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Viri said:


> Yes. ER = Emergency Room.


Did it cost money? If so, how expensive? 
Also, how long did they take to call you into the room?


----------



## Foxchild (Jul 13, 2017)

For the future, look up something called Clinere at your local drug store.  They are q tip sized but are plastic and have a little silicon scoop at the end - WAY better for actually removing wax from your ear.  May even work to get your cotton out, but if it were me I'd take the advice of letting a doctor handle it at this point.


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2017)

wormdood said:


> @Viri i just read the second quote in your sig . . . dude i am laughing so hard i'm crying right now, dude please tell me you edited that


Sadly not 



Pokem said:


> Did it cost money? If so, how expensive?
> Also, how long did they take to call you into the room?


Depends on how crowded the ER is. I guess 45min~1hour of wait and maybe 10~15 mins with the doc. It should be covered by medical. Sadly I had no medical in 2011, and yea...


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 13, 2017)

They say specifically on the Q-tip boxes to not put them in your ear. To avoid legal trouble when the loose cotton screws something up. But everyone does it anyways, because really, how else do you get ear wax out without having to go gold digging?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 13, 2017)

1 Go to a doctor
2 if not posible find realy good tweezers and ask someone to take that out for u 

I once had a fly that got in my ear, i literaly burned it afterward


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 13, 2017)

Go to the doctor ASAP.
I would strongly suggest you don't try to take it out yourself as you might damage your hearing.
Also, don't pour water in because you will make it worse and even probably start an infection sooner.
If you have to pay, pay. Go to the doctor ASAP.
If you can't go to the doctor because... you live in a hut in the middle of a deserted island and boats only come by on Mondays (?) then don't do anything until you visit the doctor, but better go ASAP.

And pay attention when you use q-tips, those things can be dangerous if you don't, there is a reason they are not recommended to be used in ears at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

Jesus christ, my worst nightmare in one thread.

Don't use Q-tips unless you're insane.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't do anything until you seek medical advice from a doctor or hospital.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> you... know what... I don't mind trying it in the shower IF what you're saying is true... don't judge me.
> how long do i have to wait for the piss to break up the wax? (lol i know how ridiculous that sentence look and sound)


"Hey guys, I got this shit stuck in my ear but i want to make it even worse, how do i piss into my ear?"


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 13, 2017)

take and pointy object and put it in you other ear, then it will come out on the other side and push the cotton out


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 13, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> take and pointy object and put it in you other ear, then it will come out on the other side and push the cotton out


But be more careful unlike you were with the q-tip, otherwise you might miss the ear opening.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 13, 2017)

When I read the title I thought it was about earphones.
I once stuck a piece of bubblegum deep into my nose. Doctor said I was lucky it wasn't a solid object like a pen cap because it could've been dangerous to pull it out. Luckily, all went well and extracting it was easy.

As for you, I also have an audition problem. My ear produces a little bit too much wax and it clogs up my ears.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2017)

Remove it from your ear with tweezers, that's how docs do it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 13, 2017)

Just get to a doctor / emergency room asap. If that's the 17th, I'm sure you'll live. And a few days won't kill you or (assuming there's no pain) make you deaf. But I'd keep that earhole, and the cotton you stuffed in there, dry until then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2017)

Q-tips were never meant for using for putting inside/deep in ears, so yeah, see an ENT about that as soon as you can.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 13, 2017)

i guess the thing is solved already, but, any doctor will just tweezer the blunt of the cotton mass out, an eardoctor might professionally clean your ear and the earwax. 
any leftover cotton will eventually be brought out by earwax anyway. dont fuck around in your ear with anything people advise you too. as the cotton is usually pretty clean, it wont cause huge issues if its stuck in there for a day or two. bacteria might build up but not more than from wearing headphones. monday might be pushing it a little though, as your ear will definitely be irritated, earwax production will probably go into overdrive, potentially clogging up your ear even more, requiring a professional cleaning by an ear doctor down the road.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



noragrets said:


> well done OP, btw, you're not cleaning your ears, you're only pushing wax even further inside



well, thats really only a halftruth.
cottonswabs can and will remove earwax if used correctly, but few people actually do it correctly and do clog it back further down.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Remove it from your ear with tweezers, that's how docs do it.


but don't they first look at it with some sort of special microscope?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)

Have you tried to use another q-tip with something sticky on it? We never know.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

Holy shit, sounds so scary if I leave it til Monday. Gonna check out a hospital tomorrow.
A few questions, I don't have access to my medicare card or whatever right now. My dad current have it, and he comes back tomorrow. Only have a school ID. Is that good enough? Don't have a driver license or whatever either. Can I just go to the hospital, show them a school ID and have them check out my ear for free? Don't have money on me. I want to go today. But if that's not possible, I'll try to endure it and go tomorrow.


----------



## queendude (Jul 13, 2017)

Jump into a pool and it will swim away


----------



## SirKelly (Jul 13, 2017)

GO TO THE DOCTOR


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jul 13, 2017)

Viri said:


> I remember back in 2011, my ear had a ton of wax, so I used a q-tip, big mistake. My right ear went pretty much deaf due to pushing the wax back. Shit sucked, I had to endure being deaf in one ear for a week. You get disoriented easy with only one ear working.n Plus, I had to hear my own voice when ever I spoke, ughhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Anyway, I went to the ER, they flushed my ears out, it looks scary, but, omg, it feels sooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. When I could hear again, everything was so LOUD and I could hear waterfalls.
> 
> In other words, go to the ER!


Same thing happened to me the other day. However, I just used a earwax removal kit for $6.50 at Walmart to get the wax out. When the wax came out, there was an entire cork of wax that had prevented me from hearing anything.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2017)

I haven't read this thread completely so forgive me if the issue has been resolved already. Please note that I have recently finished my second year of studying medicine so feel free to take my suggestions more seriously than others.

About 10 years ago I had almost the same problem, only instead of the cotton top of a qtip it was a plastic pellet gun pellet. It was too deep to get removed by pincers or any other household appliance, thus an ambulance was called. After waiting a bit, a otorhinolaryngologist used a huge syringe with water to wash out the obstruction. It worked like a charm.

Don't worry, the worst a piece of cotton can do is cause inflammation. It won't get into your brain, since your outer ear is separated with the internal parts by the eardrum. The fact that you describe your ear as "temporarily deaf" is concerning, though, but then again I don't really know the size of the obstruction and/if you got water in it. It'll be OK though, just dont do stupid shit like putting a pen into your ear or asking somebody to suck it out!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> So recently, yesterday to be exact, I used a Q-Tip. My dumbass put that shit in a little bit deep (LITERALLY a little bit) and spin it around. When I pull it out, the cotton is gone, stuck inside my right ear. So now, my right ear is pretty much temporarily deaf until I get this cotton out. Can someone help? Tried shaking my head a bit, no luck. Tried dragging it out with another Q-Tip, also no luck. Searched online to see if there are other dumbasses like me and there were. Read what they said, and all said to go to the doctor. Now, I have no access to a doctor until Monday, the 17th of July. Will I be okay leaving this nasty cotton in my ear until Monday? Can I shower normally or do I have to try to block my ear to not let water in?
> I know this is a strange thread to post in a gaming-hacking forum, but holy shit. It feels so uncomfortable.


I've been in this situation, literally literally.

And literally, this is actually not that big of a deal. Go to a hospital, pay a fee for the service and they'll use what I'd describe as a vacuum to clean ear wax.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> I haven't read this thread completely so forgive me if the issue has been resolved already. Please note that I have recently finished my second year of studying medicine so feel free to take my suggestions more seriously than others.
> 
> About 10 years ago I had almost the same problem, only instead of the cotton top of a qtip it was a plastic pellet gun pellet. It was too deep to get removed by pincers or any other household appliance, thus an ambulance was called. After waiting a bit, a otorhinolaryngologist used a huge syringe with water to wash out the obstruction. It worked like a charm.
> 
> Don't worry, the most a piece of cotton can do is cause inflammation. It won't get into your brain, since your outer ear is separated with the internal parts by the eardrum. The fact that you describe your ear as "temporarily deaf" is concerning, though, but then again I don't really know the size of the obstruction and/if you got water in it. It'll be OK though, just dont do stupid shit like putting a pen into your ear or asking somebody to suck it out!


It's a whole cotton tip of the Q-Tip. 
Also, the cotton is obstructing my ear so much that I can barely hear anything. Like, I can still hear with my left, but very faintly due to the obstruction in it. 
I also want to know if it cost money to call an ambulance? That's the problem here. I don't have money, and only my mom knows what's going on. She said I should wait until Monday, but some members here says it's not good. I don't have my insurance on me because my dad keeps all that stuff. If I tell him to drive me to the hospital, he'd scream and say the same thing my mom did; wait til Monday, so not really sure how to settle this. I want to call an ambulance or go to an ER room, but the cost based on what I found is wayyyy too much for someone like me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gonna ask my dad when he comes home from work and sees what happens. He'd probably go berserk and just scream wait until Monday. That's the type of mindset he has.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also kinda scared as everyone says to not get the cotton wet but I've already take 2 showers since the day and the cotton is wet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hopefully I can go tomorrow if not today.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2017)

Pokem said:


> It's a whole cotton tip of the Q-Tip.
> Also, the cotton is obstructing my ear so much that I can barely hear anything. Like, I can still hear with my left, but very faintly due to the obstruction in it.
> I also want to know if it cost money to call an ambulance? That's the problem here. I don't have money, and only my mom knows what's going on. She said I should wait until Monday, but some members here says it's not good. I don't have my insurance on me because my dad keeps all that stuff. If I tell him to drive me to the hospital, he'd scream and say the same thing my mom did; wait til Monday, so not really sure how to settle this. I want to call an ambulance or go to an ER room, but the cost based on what I found is wayyyy too much for someone like me.
> 
> ...


Well that's what you get for having an insurance based health care system.
I wouldn't call an ambulance, you should not waste their valuable time, at most go to the ER. If it starts hurting then go to the ER.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

This thread makes me feel uncomfortable...
Mostly because I had my friend having a earphone gum stuck in his ear. 
But anyways, don't panic @OP. Because if people panic, they do stupid shit.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> This thread makes me feel uncomfortable...
> Mostly because I had my friend having a earphone gum stuck in his ear.
> But anyways, don't panic @OP. Because if people panic, they do stupid shit.


But it makes you feel literally uncomfortable or figuratively uncomfortable?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 14, 2017)

@Pokem Wait until Monday if it is necessary, just don't do anything stupid yourself, bear with the temporary deafness.
If it starts to get inflamed or it itches try to go to the doctor ASAP. Going to the doctor soon would be better, but if they fuck your empty wallet up in the USA for an emergency then you might wait a couple of days.
If it doesn't itch or ache then go on Monday, do not put things inside your ear to try to get it out, just go to the doctor.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> @Pokem Wait until Monday if it is necessary, just don't do anything stupid yourself, bear with the temporary deafness.
> If it starts to get inflamed or it itches try to go to the doctor ASAP. Going to the doctor soon would be better, but if they fuck your empty wallet up in the USA for an emergency then you might wait a couple of days.
> If it doesn't itch or ache then go on Monday, do not put things inside your ear to try to get it out, just go to the doctor.


alright. one question though. if i go to the ER myself with my insurance, will they just say ok and sign me up free of charge? will they ask if my parents are there because I'm only 17 rn? (fake age in profile)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> alright. one question though. if i go to the ER myself with my insurance, will they just say ok and sign me up free of charge? will they ask if my parents are there because I'm only 17 rn? (fake age in profile)


Sorry, I am not sure how it works in the states... Hmmm...
I guess you can go on your own, but my guess is irrelevant, ask someone that knows about it.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll just try and go tomorrow. Better try than do nothing.


----------



## wg93589 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is why doctors say never use Q-Tips to clean your ears. This is some scary shit, gl m8.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 14, 2017)

Use a needle nose pliers? Actually do not even think of using the tool.
Wow, you might be in a world of pain, or maybe not. I remembered long ago, I had an impacted ear wax and when the ENT doctor removed the wax, it was very painful. Everyone is different, so you may not fell any pain at all.
Just treat this ordeal as a lesson learned.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> But it makes you feel literally uncomfortable or figuratively uncomfortable?


literally.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

What're the physical sensations you're feeling inside your ear?


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What're the physical sensations you're feeling inside your ear?



It feels clogged and sometimes, when I yawn or sneeze, I can feel the cotton moving.

Also, got the insurance from my dad. Gonna go to the hospital soon and see what they can do for me


----------



## jDSX (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't keep trying to pick at it, I did that once with a cotton swab and I kept trying to pry it out and eventually scratched my eardrum and got infected, my advice is go to the ER because the wax can and WILL impact it making it worse.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 14, 2017)

Come back 'ear when your sorted and let us know how it went.


----------



## depaul (Jul 14, 2017)

Put some olive oil on your ear and sleep on your other side. It will help softening and maybe removing the stuck cotton.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys, but I'm currently waiting for the bus to the hospital rn. Coming in about 6 min. Hopefully they can do something about this without paying since I got the insurance card


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 14, 2017)

You will be in and out in minutes,


----------



## linuxares (Jul 14, 2017)

Vaccumcleaner? No seriously, got to the hospital.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Vaccumcleaner? No seriously, got to the hospital.



Yeah, he is his way. That's what he said.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2017)

You have problems ... this stuff can not go in THAT far ! its impossible without destroying eardrum



So it should not be much of a Problem to get it out with twizers as recomended before ... 

Else maybe try some water or whatever ... go into the bath and have year ear fill up with whatever a few times, maybe it gets washed out like this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Youkai said:


> You have problems ... this stuff can not go in THAT far ! its impossible without destroying eardrum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good information but umm. He is already in the hospital I believe. Read his message above if you can. So his ear should be take care of.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Kinda wish I was over 18. Just one more year lol because they called my dad and he sounded so pissed for whatever reason


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Kinda wish I was over 18. Just one more year lol because they called my dad and he sounded so pissed for whatever reason



How is it ? Everything's ok now ?


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> How is it ? Everything's ok now ?


No. They told me to wait in the lobby


----------



## cearp (Jul 14, 2017)

good that you're getting help right now, but next time just light a match and stick it in your ear, burn the cotton out.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What're the physical sensations you're feeling inside your ear?


It makes it hard to hear and turns the audio to be somewhat blurred so you can't tell precisely what someone's saying clearly.

He just needs to get it removed with an ear vacuum cleaner and it'll be alright.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Aight. Laying on the bed waiting for one of the nurse or doctor or whatever they're called here to come and take it out


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

They used filled my ear with water and used some tool to try to suck it out, but no luck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It felt so weird


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> They used filled my ear with water and used some tool to try to suck it out, but no luck
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It felt so weird


Makes sense they'd use water to soften it up but they weren't able to suck it out? That's strange. I suppose that hospital's not using the best tech to remove ear wax.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Holy shit. They used some tool and pried that shit out. It wasn't tweezers

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But ears are freed


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Holy shit. They used some tool and pried that shit out. It wasn't tweezers
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> But ears are freed


Eh, how big was it?


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Eh, how big was it?


It was tiny


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> It was tiny


I remember mine being a tad big and it was split in multiple pieces. Glad to not have ever gone through that again because the noise made me feel like I'd go deaf.


----------



## Pokem (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I remember mine being a tad big and it was split in multiple pieces. Glad to not have ever gone through that again because the noise made me feel like I'd go deaf.


Damn. Must have suck. 
But yea, having my right ear back feels great ;-:
Never sticking that shit in my ears again


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Damn. Must have suck.
> But yea, having my right ear back feels great ;-:
> Never sticking that shit in my ears again



Yay! Then how do you clean your ears out?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yay! Then how do you clean your ears out?


No easy way for that, q-tips are the solution but just don't stick 'em in too deep.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> No easy way for that, q-tips are the solution but just don't stick 'em in too deep.


Hate to break it to you, but Q-tip is not a great solution. Ear picks are better tool to use to clean out your ears.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> No easy way for that, q-tips are the solution but just don't stick 'em in too deep.


these three come to mind. i personally grow out my pinky nails a bit and file to keep the right size and use salt watered paper towels to rub around the ear after for a similar effect
https://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Bamboo-Ear-Pick-Mimikaki/dp/B005POBIEI
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018TIO0IW?aaxitk=.zc4lSDaWAt-hg9DET2-Yw
https://www.amazon.com/RUIMIO-Curet...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=PZ44X6SP1FRRPWNCTH9K


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> No easy way for that, q-tips are the solution but just don't stick 'em in too deep.



True. There are many way to do that through amazon and others. I don't want to do that. Q-tips is fine for me because  I used the Q-tips for all my life since childhood and never have had a problem. Sometimes, I poked it a little bit and I said ouch, lol. Anyway, the key is: Use it properly, be cautious and you will be fine.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 14, 2017)

This reminds me of the time I got an ear cleaning.
They put a lot of water in there and god it feels awesome to get your ears cleaned up, it felt like I had a new set of them!


----------



## depaul (Jul 14, 2017)

Glad you're ok now OP.
To clean your ear just use your finger and water, it's that simple. I never used any product and I'm never going to do.


----------

